# Umfrage Bundestagswahl 2009



## eYe (4 November 2008)

So ca 1 Jahr vor den Neuwahlen wollte ich mal so hören wie die Stimmung ist.

Auch wenn es mit Sicherheit keine repräsentative Umfrage sein wird, so kann man ja vielleicht doch über den ein oder andere Trend diskutieren 

Btw, ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die Partei der Nichtwähler wieder die meisten Stimmen bekommt


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2008)

Mir fehlt da die Whiskytrinkerpartei, alles andere ist unseriös *ROFL*!


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2008)

> Mir fehlt da die Whiskytrinkerpartei, alles andere ist unseriös



Die Biertrinker Partei gab's zumindest schon mal, sollte wenigstens für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

warum ist die abstimmung nicht öffentlich?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> So ca 1 Jahr vor den Neuwahlen wollte ich mal so hören wie die Stimmung ist.
> 
> Auch wenn es mit Sicherheit keine repräsentative Umfrage sein wird, so kann man ja vielleicht doch über den ein oder andere Trend diskutieren



Gehören denn die SED-Erben nicht auch zu den "Sonstigen"


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> die SED-Erben



jaja, die ollen ex-kommunisten, alte SED-funktionäre ... immer noch das zünglein an der waage in hessen ... und da gibt es besonders viele vom alten SED-kader  ... nazis ham die da keine, aber alt-kommunisten 

ich empfehle allen das intensive studium der volker pispers videos auf youtube 

...sehr schön finde ich auch den vergleich mit der katholischen kirche, von denen keiner verlangt, dass sie das erbeutete geld zurückgibt, wobei es sich noch nicht mal um eine nachfolgeorganisation handelt ...

leute, guckt pispers!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... immer noch das zünglein an der waage in hessen ...



Es mag schon sein, dass die Linke dort schon begonnen haben,
sich wichtig zu fühlen, aber ...

... hat es sich dort nicht ausgezüngelt, bevor es angefangen hat?


----------



## Question_mark (4 November 2008)

*Lügilanti*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat es sich dort nicht ausgezüngelt, bevor es angefangen hat?


Zumindest ist jetzt verhindert, dass Oskar in den nächsten Jahren die SPD in Hessen am Nasenring durch die Manege führt...
Am besten sind da wohl Neuwahlen angesagt, aber die Lügilanti will tatsächlich wieder antreten. Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Tod ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Zumindest ist jetzt verhindert, dass Oskar in den nächsten Jahren die SPD in Hessen am Nasenring durch die Manege führt...


 
Und es gibt auch einige, die sich über diese Tatsache besonders gefreut haben. Ich finde den vier SPD-Abweichlern gehört das Bundesverdienstkreuz verliehen!!


----------



## Gebs (5 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die Whiskytrinkerpartei, alles andere ist unseriös *ROFL*!



Wer wäre denn dann Dein Kanzlerkandidat?
Ich würde Caol Ila oder Strathisla aufstellen.


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die Whiskytrinkerpartei, alles andere ist unseriös!


 
Wir könnten ja mal ne SPS-Partei gründen. Dann wüsste Markus auch was er mit seinen Spendengeldern treiben soll!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal ne SPS-Partei gründen. Dann wüsste Markus auch was er mit seinen Spendengeldern treiben soll!



... und statt Forum-Treffen gibt es künftig Parteitage.


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... und statt Forum-Treffen gibt es künftig Parteitage.


 
Ja und jeder bekommt ein eigenes Partei-Auto mit Chauffeur! *ROFL*


----------



## harrylask (5 November 2008)

*Ot*



> leute, guckt pispers!



Was echte politische Satire betrifft habt ihr echte Schlager, Hildebrandt, Jonas, Schramm, Priol, Pispers nur um die geläufigsten zu nenen. Sowas vermisse ich bei uns in Ö, schade eigentlich.


----------



## maweri (5 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ja und jeder bekommt ein eigenes Partei-Auto mit Chauffeur! *ROFL*


 
Aber erst ab dem Flughafen!
Außerdem könnte wir auf Kosten der Steuerzahler übernachten und obendrein noch den nicht genutzten Rückflug am Abend erstattet bekommen und von den Steuern abziehen. Nicht zu vergessen Flüge an den Folgetagen


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Aber erst ab dem Flughafen!
> Außerdem könnte wir auf Kosten der Steuerzahler übernachten und obendrein noch den nicht genutzten Rückflug am Abend erstattet bekommen und von den Steuern abziehen. Nicht zu vergessen Flüge an den Folgetagen


 
Und die ganzen Bonus-Meilen, die man sammeln könnte!! *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2008)

Und das Bier nicht zu vergessen  Nicht dass wir immer auf das Forumtreffen warten müssen


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nicht dass wir immer auf das Forumtreffen warten müssen


 
Wir hätten doch dann unsere Parteitage!


----------



## maxi (5 November 2008)

Verdient ihr so wenig?
Hatte mir bei der Umfragegruppe ein deutlich hohes Ergebniss der FDP erwartet. :O)


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

eYe hätte auch mehr Nichtwähler erwartet!


----------



## eYe (5 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> eYe hätte auch mehr Nichtwähler erwartet!



Naja hier im Forum kurz klicken ist was anderes als wirklich hingehen, ich hab ja auch gewählt und in Wahrheit werde ich wohl wieder zu faul sein


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Verdient ihr so wenig?
> Hatte mir bei der Umfragegruppe ein deutlich hohes Ergebniss der FDP erwartet. :O)



Na mich wundert eher der hohe SPS-Anteil, da hätte ich glatt eine 0 erwartet. 

Aber mal ehrlich, mobben (Beck), verschleißen (Platzek), Wähler bescheißen (Ypsilanti), das alles bekommen FDP und CDU/CSU auch hin, scheint groß in Mode zu sein, siehe Bayern. *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (5 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> scheint groß in Mode zu sein, siehe Bayern. *ROFL*


 

Hey! Mogst Gutti`s oder Watschn?
Aber Gutti`s sind grad aus.

*smiles*

--

Ja der hohe SPD Anteil verwundet mich auch.
wird hier jedoch die persönlichkeiten von Programmierern betrachtet ist es durchaus repränsativ *fg*


----------

